# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Ξύλα για πατήθρες...!!!!! =)

## marlene

*Καλησπέρααα!!!

Θέλω πάρα πολύ να φτιάξω κάτι τέτοιο...  

 


Μου αρέσει πολύ η διακλάδωση αυτών των κλαδιών!!! Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να ενσωματώσω κάτι τέτοιο σε ένα σταντ που ετοιμάζω για τα κοκατίλ μου.. Επειδή όμως αυτήν την περίοδο βρίσκομαι στην πόλη κ δεν θα βρεθώ σύντομα σε μέρος με ασφαλή ξύλα (= από ξύλο που ξέρω ότι είναι ασφαλές για παπαγάλους και κυρίως αράντιστο ) σκεφτόμουν το εξής: 
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος που μένει κοντά σε ύπαιθρο κ έχει πρόσβαση σε τέτοια κλαδιά να μου στείλει μερικά..??

Σε αντάλλαγμα για τον χρόνο που θα μου διαθέσει, θα μπορούσα να του φτιάξω παιχνίδάκια για τα δικά του παπαγαλάκια..!!! 

Τα ξύλα δεν χρειάζεται να είναι καθαρισμένα όπως αυτά στις φωτό, μου αρκεί να έχουν αρκετά κλαδάκια και να είναι με βεβαιότητα αράντιστα.. To μήκος που με ενδιαφέρει είναι περίπου 30-40 εκ.*   :bye:   :bye:   :bye:

----------


## vagelis76

Εγώ μπορώ να σου εξασφαλίσω τέτοια ξύλα,όσα θέλεις Μαρλεν,το θέμα είναι πως θα φτάσουν σε σένα??????
Υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος...να κατέβεις κάποια στιγμή εσύ εδώ και να πάμε να κόψουμε μαζί,διαλέγοντας ακριβώς τι σου κάνει.

----------


## marlene

*Αααα....... αυτό θα ήταν το καλύτερο..!!!!       

Μέχρι τότε όμως....?  Νομίζω πως θα μπορούσαν να σταλούν μέσα σε μεγάλους φακέλους (τους κίτρινους με τις προστατευτικές φουσκίτσες εννοώ) ως δέμα.. Τα έξοδα δικά μου φυσικά..!  Και δεν χρειάζεται να το σκεφτείς και πάρα πολύ.. Κόψε εκεί 3-4 που να μοιάζουν με τις φωτό και αν γίνεται μου ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες τους... Διαλέγω και σου λέω ποιες να στείλεις...  ε..?*

----------


## vagelis76

οκ θα το φροντίσω έγκαιρα και θα  ενημερώσω τη φίλη στο Βορρά !!!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Ευχαριστώωωω, Βαγγέλη !!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## mirsini_st

κ σε κουτι με τα ελτα δεν κοστιζει πολλα απο οσο ξερω γιατι το μετρανε με το βαρος ...καντε μια ερωτηση!σε κουτι 8α φτασουν ανεπαφα!

----------


## marlene

*Μυρσίνη, το κουτί μπορεί να το βρει κανείς στο ταχυδρομείο ή το αγοράζει από πριν..?*

----------


## mitsman

Τι να αγορασει βρε???
απο ενα σουπερ μαρκετ απο αυτα που πετανε.....

----------


## marlene

*Όχι η Μυρσίνη εννοεί νομίζω ένα λευκό κ πλακέ κουτί, που έχω ξαναδεί στο ταχυδρομείο....

Έχεις δίκιο πάντως, λογικά θα μπορεί να τα βάλει σε όποιο κουτί τον βολεύει...*

----------


## serafeim

μπορεις να βρεις οτιδιποτε κουτακι ειναι πανευκολο... ειδικα στα σουπερ μαρκετ που λεει ο μητσ...
μαρλεν αν ησουν αθηνα τωρα που θα παω θα μπορουσα να σου εφερνα στο χερι διοτι στο χωριο μου εχουμε και ευκαλυπτο χεχεχεχε και τον λατρευουν τα κοκατιλακια και τα μπατζι αλλα μενεις μακρυα!!!

----------


## mirsini_st

καλε οποιοδηποτε κουτι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!τα πιο ανθεκτικα (ενημερωτικα) ειναι αυτα απο τα γαλατα νουνου και οι κουτες απο μπανανες)!!μονο βαλτε πανω οπωσδηποτε και τα τηλ. σας!εμενα απο αλεξανδρουπολη τα 9 κιλα δεμα (μπανανοκουτα) μου τα χαν στειλει με 11 ευρω αν 8υμαμαι καλα

----------


## mirsini_st

τωρα που πε ο σεραφειμ για ευκαλυπτο!μπας και 8ελει κανεις φλουδες απο ευκαλυπτο????εχουμε εναν τεραστιο στην δουλεια κ βγαζει κατι τεραααααααααααααστιες φλουδες (φλοιο) και γεμιζουν τον τοπο!δεν ξερω αν μπορουν να χρησιμοποιη8ουν καπως απλα το αναφερω

----------


## marlene

> μπορεις να βρεις οτιδιποτε κουτακι ειναι πανευκολο... ειδικα στα σουπερ μαρκετ που λεει ο μητσ...
> μαρλεν αν ησουν αθηνα τωρα που θα παω θα μπορουσα να σου εφερνα στο χερι διοτι στο χωριο μου εχουμε και ευκαλυπτο χεχεχεχε και τον λατρευουν τα κοκατιλακια και τα μπατζι αλλα μενεις μακρυα!!!


*Σνιφ..... Τον τελευταίο καιρό η Θεσσαλονίκη μου φαίνεται πολύ μακρυά από πολλά.. Ευχαριστώ όμως για τη σκέψη, Σεραφείμ!!!*  ::

----------


## serafeim

τιποτα να βοηθησω ηθελα... εξαλου δεν θα μου ηταν καθολου δυσκολο!!!

----------


## zack27

Ωραια ιδεα Μαρλεν!!!!

----------

